# 1st collar



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I just shot my first collar today it is blue/white and i can not post the pick. when i try to send it it won't do anything. so if anyone could help that would be great so i could show you guys!!!


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome job, try to get that pic up. Wish I could help with that.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

First what kinda of computer do you have?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome, would love to see the pic when you get it up.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

The computer that i have is called an Acer!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Good for you! I have yet to shoot my first!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

if you want you can email me the picture and ill try to put it up for you...pm me if you want my email address


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

This ross goose was banded in nunavut in the year of 2002!
The poor guy made it 6 years.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Here it is Boys!!!








[/img]


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

i saw that collar he is not lieing about that one


----------

